# Lowrance HDS systems



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone got one - any opinions on them? I did a search and didn't come up w/ anything so far on the forum. About to get a new FF/Chartplotter and the new HDS systems look pretty neat and the price isn't bad for the HDS 5 and 7...


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, there isn't much practical use data out there yet as these units just hit the market. Looks like good stuff, but as with any new release, there will be a few bugs!


----------



## mako 1 (May 31, 2008)

I have got the lCX38HD model the only difference is the screen like they change the unit but it is the same. My unit is 8.4 inches wide and it is great.It still costs the same as the new look, it has all the hook ups you will ever need. We went out 15 miles on first trip and it was great.A good buy in my book


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I do not and most likely will not have any practical experience with any Lowrance units. My current 525 unit has had the external GPS in the mail more often than in the boat. 

I am in the process of going to the Humminbird Side Imagining Sonar. From what I've read its the way to go.


----------

